# New FreeBSD 9.0 install with UFS using raid?



## zfslover (Mar 21, 2012)

Folks,

I'm a new F*ree*BSD user, converting over from many many years on Linux!  So far, so good, love the forums and all the knowledge/information.

I've been looking for a good how-to, however everything I am finding is targeted towards ZFS on root.

What I am trying to do is install a new F*reeB*SD 9.0 set of systems, and have (two HDD's) da6 and da7 in a mirror/RAIS1 config, using UFS as the filesystem, with swap on these HDD's, etc.  Are there any good how-to's to do this?  I don't care if it is GPT or MBR at this time, these two drives are only for the OS.  I will create my zfs pools on all the other drives attached to the system.

Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2012)

Handbook: 19.4 RAID

I also suggest reading the gmirror(8) man page.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2012)

The Handbook mirror procedure is flawed and needs to be rewritten.  (It's on my list, but lack of hardware and other commitments have made it low priority.)

Boot the 9.0 installer and use the shell for partitioning.  Create the partitions and mirrors (GPT) or the other way around with MBR.  Mount everything at /mnt and continue on with the installer.  For reference: gmirror With Disk Partitions.


----------

